# How to Sync Nokia N8 in Linux



## Rahim (Dec 2, 2010)

I use PCLOS 2010 KDE 4.5 and have recently purchased Nokia N8.

I just realised that Amarok 2 or Clementine just does not recognise N8 even when i use it in 'Mass Media Mode'. However it can be browsed in Dolphin as USB Drive. But copying music and videos is tedious in 'Copy/Paste' way.

So is there any media player or plugin/addon for Amarok which can sync files (contacts/calendar not required)?

I used Songbird in Linux and it works with FolderSync plugin (addon) but is very clumsy and not to forget that Linux support will be dropped in Songbird.

PS: Of course, WMP in Win 7 works fine


----------



## Rahim (Feb 1, 2011)

Clementine works!!


----------

